

Sony To Debut Android-Based PlayStation Suite SDK In November - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/37253/TGS_Sony_To_Debut_AndroidBased_PlayStation_Suite_SDK_In_November.php

======
codedivine
I hope the cost (of both the SDK and publishing) is in-line with smartphone
SDKs and not in the multi-thousand dollar range.

------
buff-a
C#?!?

~~~
barrettcolin
Unexpected, but not without precedent. XNA on Xbox/Windows Phone 7/Windows,
Unity3D across its range of supported platforms; it'll be interesting to see
with Sony come up with.

~~~
buff-a
Microsoft and Sony are direct competitors with XBox and Playstation and they
have a history of doing the exact opposite of each other. Unity3D is a third
party system, in the same way Unreal Engine is, and what third parties do
isn't surprising one way or the other.

What is surprising is that Sony has taken a Microsoft invention and said
"We'll be using that too". Not, "We've created something brilliant (and oh,
yeah, it looks just like this thing from Microsoft)", or "We're using Java",
or "Dalvik" (since Playstation Suite taps Android devices too).

~~~
barrettcolin
Surprising? I wouldn't say that; C# is used in lots of non-Microsoft places
these days: [http://www.fastchicken.co.nz/2011/09/15/c-its-just-not-
porta...](http://www.fastchicken.co.nz/2011/09/15/c-its-just-not-portable/)

